# Moose & json wreaking havoc



## AckshenJackson (Sep 24, 2011)

"who is watching you" indeed...
At least one of my gmail accounts is affected. There can be a considerable delay in receiving mail, and some never comes at all. Using "view original", mail shows codes utilizing the moose and json scripts.
My iPhone is sketchy- it freezes when using "voice recorder." It won't pick up calls on call waiting; sometimes upon unlocking I catch the camera screen up. I've taken it to the apple store. The diagnostic said I had several programs running that were not installed. "Vlimunz" was a suspect, and research took me to "rfc abuse" which included instructions for creating public/private slaves.
The nice young woman at apple told me she see's an iPhone every ten minutes everyday yet she'd never seen anything like what was happening on this very phone. Lucky me. She performed a reset and within 6 hours, my contacts were all back. "wiped clean" is a relative term I suppose.
My laptop is equally glitchy-even after moving from windows vista to ubuntu 11.04 natty. Another post for that- however, the CDROM won't work, so it was installed via USB.
Question- is there any hope for saving the hardware??? Is anything salvageable? 
Further, what can I do moving forward to ensure security? Oh btw, my trend micro titanium??? Fake.
Thanks in advance y'alls.
Much love in these times.


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello AchskenJackson,

I'm not really finding any questions in your thread, what exactly do you need to know?
There's just alot of statements and random english words to me.

Please try to clarify what your problem is.


----------



## AckshenJackson (Sep 24, 2011)

aciid said:


> Hello AchskenJackson,
> 
> I'm not really finding any questions in your thread, what exactly do you need to know?
> There's just alot of statements and random english words to me.
> ...


Thanks for responding.
How do I stop someone else from making unauthorized changes on: my pc; my phone; accounts linked with those two technologies.
Anytime I make system changes (install packages, change screensavers, etc) the settings revert back. I use sudo to become root, yet there are still many folders I don't have authority or credentials to access.
Someone has hijacked my stuff. They use moose and json to get around passwords and other security blocks. HOW CAN I STOP THIS, and how can I get and KEEP administrative control over my hardware???
Thanks again.


----------

